# New Toonami (Cartoon Network) Schedule



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to Toon Zone ( http://www.toonzone.net/ ) and Anime News Network ( http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ ), the new Adult Swin schedule will begin on Sunday 1/12.

Here's the schedule:

Sundays:

11:00 pm ET - Futurama
11:30 pm ET - The Oblongs
12 Midnight ET - Harvey Birdman
12:30 am ET - Sealab 2021
12:45 am ET - Aqua Teen Hunger Force
1:00 am ET - The Ripping Friends
1:30 am ET - Mission Hill

Weeknights (Monday to Thursday only):

11:00 pm ET - Futurama
11:30 pm ET - Home Movies
12 Midnight ET - Lupin the Third
12:30 am ET - Inuyasha
1:00 am ET - Yu Yu Hakusho
1:30 am ET - Cowboy Bebop

Toonami on Saturday will be extended to a seven and a half hour block including two hours of Anime, one and a half of which are Dragonball:

6:30PM - Dragonball
8:30PM - Zoids
9:00PM - Dragonball Z (full hour)

Also of note, on December 7th, Outlaw Star, which does not appear to be in the new schedule, will be cancelled in favor of an extra episode of Inu Yasha.

Lupin the Third is currently being released on Pioneer DVD, and deals with Lupin who can be considered a honorable thief. I should have links up later. Miyazaki had some influence on that work, and one of the Lupin movies, The Castle Of Cagliostro, is Miyazaki's work. More information at nausicaa.net.

Gee, and without a west coast feed of Cartoon Network..... :bang:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Started watching more "Gundam" anime on Toon. Didn't realize there was more than the Two Gundam series I had seen. Believe it was "Wing" and "0080" (but not even sure about that now) but it looks like there is alot more. And the fan web sites aren't so helpful with figuring which ones I had seen based on plot


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't hold me to this...

Gundam Wing was the first Gundam series to be shown on Cartoon network, and was an "alternate universe" story. 

Cartoon Network then aired Mobile Suit Gundam which was the first Gundam series. It ran once during the weekday, but was pulled after 9/11 without completion. It has since been re-airing on Saturday Night Adult Swim, but may be pulled again. 

Gundam 0080 is a six episode series which aired in November/December 2001. 

Gundam 0083: Stardust Memories is currently airing on Saturday Adult Swim.

G Gundam is an alternate universe Gundam. 

FWIW: There has been at least 10 different Gundam series. The current series airing in Japan is Gundam Seed, and the closing theme is a hit song.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I hate the "Alternative" universe stuff just because you can't keep the history correct (I like timelines  ). Bubblegum Crisis 2040 is an alternative to 2032, but at least they doubled/tripled the # of episodes so the "Alternative" annoyance at least leads to lots of great new episodes. Seems the Gundam "Alterntaives" include movies or other small # episodes.


----------

